# JAGER- Georgia Farmer Meetings



## JAGER (Nov 1, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I have never seen the problem of wild hogs highlighted as an extreme issue in any sort of group discussion, farm related gathering, nor read it any regional publication pertaining to the state's agriculture industry.



Point #1- I have attended every national and state level conference about feral hog control during the past four years including the (May-2009) 13th Annual Wildlife Damage Management Conference in Sarasota Springs, New York. This conference takes place every two years to promote better understanding of the challenges of managing human-wildlife conflicts and to provide a forum for the wildlife control industry to discuss research, skills and knowledge of wildlife damage management practices. 

The conference was attended by the US Department of Agriculture (USDA), US Fish & Wildlife, National Park Service, various state Wildlife & Fisheries and various University Research and Extension Centers. Bill Clay, the Deputy Administrator of USDA Wildlife Services (WS) was a keynote speaker at the conference. He is responsible for overall planning, coordinating and direction of the national Wildlife Services operational and research programs. Feral hogs are listed among two of the top three fastest growing sectors in USDA programs:

1. Feral Swine Control
2. Bird Aircraft Strikes at Airports
3. Disease Control Monitoring and Surveillance (including swine brucellosis and psuedorabies)

USDA Wildlife Service agents from all over the United States would honestly prefer if hunters could solve these feral hog problems. Georgia hog hunters are more than capable of solving crop damage problems without any USDA intervention.

Point #2- The primary goal of Georgia Farm Bureau is to represent farmers and be the Voice of Agriculture, and as that voice stay connected to Georgia's farmers and ranchers. Georgia Farm Bureau President Zippy Duvall attends district meetings, serves on the Board of Directors for the American Farm Bureau and also works on Capitol Hill to resolve Georgia agricultural matters. 

President Duvall recently (September) travelled the state, meeting with county leaders and farmers. It gave Georgia farmers the opportunity to voice their questions and/or concerns, then hear the answers directly from the GFB President himself. Again, controlling feral hogs on Georgia farmland was one of the top three topics discussed.



olcowman said:


> Oh no! You have done found a copy of the book "Jager's How to Win New Friends and Convince People that Hi-Tech Hog Eradication is Real Hunting"



The US Department of Agriculture praises the efforts of JAGER PRO™ for our high volume hog removal methods and has adopted our techniques and equipment in other hog problem states. The Georgia Farm Bureau agrees with the Georgia Department of Natural Resources hunting regulation in that shooting feral hogs at night with infrared equipment IS considered "hunting" in the state of Georgia. 

Donnie Smith, Executive Director for the Center of Innovation for Agribusiness, blesses our unique business plan for inviting out-of-state hunters to spend their hard earned money in our state to better our local economy. I don't understand why you continue to make negative comments about the most successful hog control outfitter in the United States who brings thousands of dollars into our local Georgia economy while helping farmers with their crop damage problems. It is a win-win situation with no downside.



olcowman said:


> I have zero problems with these hog control methods, as long as there is somewhat of a line drawn to seperate it from more traditional hunting methods. This is solely for the non-hunting public which is vulnerable to groups like Peta using the pics and vids provided by groups like yours to cast us in a bad light.



I was also a guest speaker at the 13th Annual Wildlife Damage Management Conference in New York. In fact, I was the only speaker whose topic was centered around lethal control. There were three members of the Humane Society of United States (HSUS) attending my presentation. I purposely caught them in the hallway after my presentation to get their private feedback. 

Although the HSUS promotes "humane" wildlife control methods, they understood why lethal control methods must be used on feral hogs due to their high reproduction rates. Of course, the HSUS would never condone lethal control in a public statement, but they privately understand why it is necessary for feral hogs. 

Our thermal hog control YouTube videos along with the  high volume hunting pictures on our website give us the opportunity to educate the non-hunting public about why these methods are necessary. It seems we still have a good population of the HUNTING public to educate also. 

Especially when you use terms such as "groups like yours" in your statement above. We are all hunters and should be supporting each other. Why do you think it is necessary to draw a line between hunting methods? PETA and HSUS don't distinguish between archery, muzzleloader, shotgun, rifles, dogs or infrared optics. It is all wrong in their eyes. Now we have hunters like you drawing lines of morality between us without any firsthand knowledge.



olcowman said:


> By the time (hog hunting at night) gets to the general public, it ain't presented in a real good light. When that happens we can point out that there were elements among the hunting community who clearly pointed out the difference between traditional hunting and your enterprise.



How about being part of the solution instead of trying to point out the differences and drive a wedge between traditional hunting and night hunting? The GA DNR has already decided which hunting methods are legal in our state. Georgia hunters need to use every legal hunting and trapping method available to work together and help our farmers with feral hog crop damage problems. 

If you are unwilling to unite Georgia hunters together to promote a solution, then you are part of the problem. If you are incapable of removing high volume numbers of feral hogs, then stay out of the way of the hunters, trappers and doggers who are actually doing something about it. 



olcowman said:


> I personally, as stated have never witnessed any substantial loss of income caused by feral hogs in Georgia...



Maybe you should get out from behind your computer and spend some time with your farming brethren. Our weekly hog control presentations across the state are full of farmers who will fiercely disagree with your above statement.

Since these farmers aren't here to debate you, I'll provide some pictures of the crop damage produced by the 446 hogs we have killed from their farms this year.

---JAGER


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Nov 1, 2009)

Great article Jager Pro ! I say keep up the good work. Our hunting land is over run with hogs and they are affecting our deer population also. By the way, they are are also a great source of game meat, so hog hunting is a win win situation, and a great hunting experience for upcoming hunters. seven so far this year !


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 2, 2009)

This article is spot on!  I see a lot of areas overpopulated by hogs.  One of my favorite hog spots has over 300 consecutive acers destroyed from hogs and they run off the deer in this area also.  I also think this wild pork tastes better than the store bought pork, no offense to pig farmers, but also a lot cheaper, and fun to get!!!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I applaud your efforts as a conservationist; as a hunter, well, I'm not so sure. Eradication and hunting in the traditional sense make strange bedfellows, hence the controversy. You are, from what I can gather, an effective solution to a serious problem. No hard feelings here. I say carry on.


----------



## dog1 (Nov 2, 2009)

*hogs*

Jager,

Great article, only complaint I have is out of jealously, I can't afford a night vision scope like y'all use.  And to back your point on hog damage, here in Wilcox County, GA, a friend (farmer) had a total of 19 acres of peanuts destroyed by hogs right after planting, needless to say, he had to replant and that cost a lot.  The land owner won't let him shoot them, but does let one man trap them and only averages one or 2 a week.

Keep up the good work.

dog1


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

Tugboat1 said:


> Eradication and hunting in the traditional sense make strange bedfellows, hence the controversy.



Please don't anyone assume we are trying to eradicate feral hogs. Just because we have effectively removed 800+ hogs from Georgia farms during 2009 does not mean we are trying to eradicate them. We are teaching hunters, trappers and landowners to be more efficient at removing feral hogs instead of allowing the USDA to do it.

Wildlife Management 101- The population density of the species should not be higher than the land can sustain. There should not be any controversy here. If Georgia farmers have a crop damage problem caused by feral hogs, then we as hunters have a responsibility to solve the problem. Hunters and trappers will never eradicate feral hogs from the state of Georgia. We can only better control them.

---JAGER


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Point well taken and I concur.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually never knew you guys existed, and now that i do, i feel a lot better about Hog management in Western Georgia! 

Quick question, 
I imagine you guys end up harvesting TONS of Hogs a year, what do you guys do with all the meat? Give it to charity? Keep up the good work man, hogs are moving in towards my land(Andersonville), so we might need you in about 3-5 years.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

BrotherBadger said:


> What do you guys do with all the meat?



Feral hogs CANNOT be legally donated to food banks like deer.

The Georgia Department of Agriculture (GDA) Meat Inspection section is partially funded by and receives constant oversight by the US Department of Agriculture (USDA). The Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is held to USDA standards as a requirement to have a State Meat Inspection program.

In 2006, I contacted 'Hunters for the Hungry' about regulations concerning feral swine handling for their donation program. The USDA FSIS has ruled that all swine are amenable to the Federal Meat Inspection Act and even if donated are considered to be in commerce, therefore all animals must be processed under inspection at an official establishment. This would entail examining the animal alive, at rest and in motion from both sides before passing the animal for slaughter. 

Feral hogs killed in the wild with a rifle are not eligible for donation. I asked USDA FSIS for the ability to exempt these animals either as game animals or specifically for use to donate to food banks. Their response was NO due to swine brucellosis and pseudorabies. 

Now, to answer your question above- Our hunters usually take a few hogs home and we donate the rest to our local meat processor. Anyone wanting free pork can then pick it up from the cooler or pay the processor to butcher it. 

---JAGER


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 2, 2009)

Jager, way to go with your program. As soon as folks realize your way is better than what the feds would implement the better off all would be. Some folks believe that the wild hog should have game animal status, while I applaud their passion, I question their reasonings.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2009)

I have no problem wiht what Jager is doing except...........

If I were a farmer and had land I would be leasing it out to hog hunters and making money on it myself.

But farmers, like hunting clubs complaining about yotes, want to complain but not let hunters come hunt them.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

Randy said:


> If I were a farmer and had land I would be leasing it out to hog hunters and making money on it myself. Farmers want to complain but not let hunters come hunt them.



Do you know why many farmers feel this way? A hunter paying a farmer for a hog hunting lease has zero motivation to remove all the hogs from it. How many hunters have the ability and skill to kill five hogs in one day instead of one? What motivates the average hunter to own a semi-automatic rifle instead of a single shot or bolt action? What motivates the average hunter to kill more hogs if their freezer is already full? 

Farmers are not managing a hunting preserve; they are planting and harvesting crops, running a business and trying to make a profit. The money generated from a hunting lease is a drop in the bucket compared to the profits earned from farming the land. Most farmers realize traditional hunters are not willing or capable of killing big numbers to effectively manage hog populations. Some are reluctant to allow hunters year-around access to their property for liability or privacy issues. Others have been burned by hunters "stocking" hogs once permission was granted. 

So why do farmers prefer our methods? Because they want high volume results immediately. We show up any night of the week only when they call us and normally solve their problem in one night, removing 75% or more of the problem. It doesn't matter if the problem weighs 30 pounds or 300, we kill it. Then we don't come back until called again on another problem. Feral hogs reproduce too young and too often to be managed like deer. Traditional hunting a few weekends out of the year is not effective at solving the farmers hog problem.

---JAGER


----------



## redlevel (Nov 2, 2009)

Randy said:


> But farmers, like hunting clubs complaining about yotes, want to complain but not let hunters come hunt them.



Why would I want to let the people who caused the problem in the first place on my farm?


----------



## hogrunner (Nov 2, 2009)

If some of you don't think hunting with thermal is not hunting then try it.  I went with Hog Swat Friday and we killed three but tried to stalk 3 other hogs twice and was not successful.  It is hard work and even with fancy thermal scopes hogs still can have the advantage sometimes!


----------



## Hammack (Nov 2, 2009)

Jager, I for one have to agree with you on all counts.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Why would I want to let the people who caused the problem in the first place on my farm?



What people who caused the problem?  Are saying all hunters released hogs?  I have never released a hog.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

*thermal hunting tactics*

you sound as though you are trying to convince everyone what a good deed you are doing by going around killing all the game you can with the thermal image. i just wonder if you were posting on a deer hunting forum about how you were killing hundreds of deer a year at night inorder to prevent "crop damage" would you be thanked for a job well done or branded a "poacher" . just curious, how many acres have you had damaged ,that you own,or lease for that matter,by hogs compaired to what deer damaged.         you may have some of the other guys on here convinced that you are a good samaritan and that what your doing is "hunting",even though the law says it is ok to go out and kill several hundered animals a year i would not think it to be morraly correct.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I AGREE and wish I could hunt with you one night   eddy


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> you sound as though you are trying to convince everyone what a good deed you are doing by going around killing all the game you can with the thermal image. i just wonder if you were posting on a deer hunting forum about how you were killing hundreds of deer a year at night inorder to prevent "crop damage" would you be thanked for a job well done or branded a "poacher" . just curious, how many acres have you had damaged ,that you own,or lease for that matter,by hogs compaired to what deer damaged.         you may have some of the other guys on here convinced that you are a good samaritan and that what your doing is "hunting",even though the law says it is ok to go out and kill several hundered animals a year i would not think it to be morraly correct.



Lord watch out you'll end up on his hit list. You are right as is a lot of folks who have a problem with him trying to lump this in as a legitimate element of traditional hunting. I have never seen one shread of evidence of any of the credentials and endorsements he posts. I can't argue this type of service is needed in certain areas from time to time. Just call it a service to the ag industry or hog control then.

Ask yourselves why would he insist on calling it hunting when it is more aligned with the agriculture industry? What kind of help is he proposing to hunters? (helping us to buy a ten thousand dollar night scope?) In what way would hunting be benefitted by having an association with the wholesale, un-mitigated, video taped slaughter of squealing boars, sows and little pigs as they are randomly blowed to pieces by people with various levels of skill in handling a firearm? Is this going to be seen as a great idea by the antis when one of these tapes reaches their hands? I for one will point out that this is a paid service for the ag industry and in no way will i ever admit that it is in any form part of traditional hunting.

Their is only one reason for Jager to even keep beating this dead horse. It is all about money. You can sell a hog "hunting" trip a lot easier than a hog "eradacation" trip. Dollars and cents boys and girls. How much is your integrity worth? Will you potentially jeopardize the centuries old traditions of hunting by selling them off to some carpetbagger trying to make a buck at your expense? This is not about dividing the factions of  the hunting community, it is about uniting and protecting them as one voice. Someone please give me at least one good reason or a potentially positive outcome for the hunters to endorse this business venture of Jager's. Just one? It's a business, an important tool for the agriculture industry to eradicate and control feral swine populations by utilizing the latest in technological night vision equipment to terminate as many individuals as possible and as quick as possible. Does anyone hear anything about hunting in that? All Jager hears is the "ka-ching" of a cash register and his motives are clear. Ya'll don't really think he retired from the army and spent all this money on scopes and ads just to help us poor old hunters out do you?


----------



## JAGER (Nov 3, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> ...even though the law says it is ok to go out and kill several hundered animals a year i would not think it to be morraly correct.



The hogs killed were causing crop damage and costing the farmer or landowner money. The wild pork was then collected, processed and donated to local families. Which part would you consider immoral?

Maybe the 800+ headcount threatens you. It shouldn't, as these numbers were generated over 50,000 acres of farmland in four counties which is .016 of a hog per acre. Do you somehow think we are going to eradicate feral hogs from the state of Georgia by removing 1.6 hogs per 100 acres?

---JAGER


----------



## kornbread (Nov 3, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Lord watch out you'll end up on his hit list. You are right as is a lot of folks who have a problem with him trying to lump this in as a legitimate element of traditional hunting. I have never seen one shread of evidence of any of the credentials and endorsements he posts. I can't argue this type of service is needed in certain areas from time to time. Just call it a service to the ag industry or hog control then.
> 
> Ask yourselves why would he insist on calling it hunting when it is more aligned with the agriculture industry? What kind of help is he proposing to hunters? (helping us to buy a ten thousand dollar night scope?) In what way would hunting be benefitted by having an association with the wholesale, un-mitigated, video taped slaughter of squealing boars, sows and little pigs as they are randomly blowed to pieces by people with various levels of skill in handling a firearm? Is this going to be seen as a great idea by the antis when one of these tapes reaches their hands? I for one will point out that this is a paid service for the ag industry and in no way will i ever admit that it is in any form part of traditional hunting.
> 
> Their is only one reason for Jager to even keep beating this dead horse. It is all about money. You can sell a hog "hunting" trip a lot easier than a hog "eradacation" trip. Dollars and cents boys and girls. How much is your integrity worth? Will you potentially jeopardize the centuries old traditions of hunting by selling them off to some carpetbagger trying to make a buck at your expense? This is not about dividing the factions of the hunting community, it is about uniting and protecting them as one voice. Someone please give me at least one good reason or a potentially positive outcome for the hunters to endorse this business venture of Jager's. Just one? It's a business, an important tool for the agriculture industry to eradicate and control feral swine populations by utilizing the latest in technological night vision equipment to terminate as many individuals as possible and as quick as possible. Does anyone hear anything about hunting in that? All Jager hears is the "ka-ching" of a cash register and his motives are clear. Ya'll don't really think he retired from the army and spent all this money on scopes and ads just to help us poor old hunters out do you?


first off you dont have to pay and hunt with him if you do not choose to. 2nd if it is about money he invested alot of money into something to make money do you wake up i the morning and ask yourself am i going to work for free this week nope you are working for the money "ka-ching" right correct me if im wrong.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2009)

I kind of hate to do this Jager, again... but help me out here. How does your alledged participation in a meeting in New York tie into you slaughtering hogs for farmers? Where is there a mention anywhere of your claim of the topics that are the three fastest growing sectors? If that is the case then why when I go to the confernece's web pages is there NOT ONE single word mentioned about feral swine? Why is the usda concerned about airports? Why are overpopulated deer herds across the country left out of your "top three" when they emcompass the entire content nearly of every agriculture mangement conference held in the last 20 years. 

Have you ever read the great publication put out by the Farm Bureau? How many times have you seen a mention of the feral swine problem? What did you enjoy most about the GFB mag the ads for dr brushtrimmer or the pumpkin cupcake recipes? (that is basically 99% of the content everytime, that and a photo contest) Can you get your pal Zippy to submit a document outlining the bureau's long term plans for feral swine control and how much they have budgeted for such an important issue? (Here I'll do it for you, the answers are NONE and $ ZERO) The Georgia Farm Bureau's primary goal is to sell insurance and all of there expenses at the state level earmarked for lobbying efforts is directed at insurance related legislation. (Yes, I read their motto like you, but unlike you I have really been a part of this state's agriculture endeavors, on their district board and a member since i was 18)

What compells you to get on here and keep insisting that we accept this as a hunting practice (instead of agriculture eradication) other than the fact you canmake more money selling hog "hunts" rather than hog "killings" for farmers? What benefit at all are you offering to the traditional hunting community to embrace your little program and to jeopardize our own rights? How about cash money? Your piles of dead baby pigs and vids of squealing gut shot sows I concur are music to the ears of some hog infested farmer somewhere but in the hands of the antis and with an endorsement from myself and the hunting industry? I just don't see the up-side.

Lastly, did you suggest that I need to get out from behind my computer? Yes I do, to teach you about being honest and how to evaluate the financial loss caused by hogs. Your pictures you posted to impress everyone? How much money do you think that represents? I got enough change in my ashtray to cover it! I never said there was no damage at all, I just said I have never seen some of the thousands and thousands of dollars worth of damage that people claim to have experienced. You took that quote alittle out of context.

Why in the world would someone with a track record like yours can question my character is beyond me. I am only hereto state my opinion to start with, you are the one making up all the endorsements and conference agendas. You better find somebody else to use for your examples someone more gullible and less inclined to follow up on things? You'll have alot more fun and won't keep looking like your trying to lie to everyone on this forum. This whole thing has turned into a joke to me and I had gave up on it but lo and behold I get a pm and here we are..... and how do you put it I am part of the problem and unwilling? Driving a wedge between hunters? Afraid to face and debate farmers? LOL Yes if pointing out the inaccuracies and outright fabrications within your claims is a problem, yes you are correct. Unwilling, oh yeah, I know a con when I see one. Driving a wedge between hunters and your business venture, not purposely but if you feel that way I reckon so. How about your less than favorable comments made about both gun and dog hunterson your web site in order to sale your little business? Is that a wedge or even ethical to then get on here and beg for their endorsement? And I don't face farmers or won't debate them? About what? You put yourself a panel of farmers together (do you even really know any? I do if you need some help) and set the time and the place (I can help you with that to if you want to use one of the state's livestock facilities or UG extension offices) and throw in some hunters and biologists while we are at it. Now what are we gonna debate? I have never said hogs don't cause damage for farmers or that they shouldn't be controlled. I guess that just leaves the subject of how your money making scheme is relevent to hunting and the integrity of all the claims that you post on here. I will bring the cookies for this one buddy!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 3, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Their is only one reason for Jager to even keep beating this dead horse.



I have not read a single post on Woody's since June. Then I received a dozen e-mails from various members about someone talking negatively about our hunting service to farmers. If you wish to make ill-informed comments about my operation, the US Department of Agriculture and Georgia agriculture, then I have every right to set the record straight. This thread addressed every statement you made which I disagree. 



olcowman said:


> Ask yourselves why would he insist on calling it hunting when it is more aligned with the agriculture industry?



The Georgia Department of Natural Resources gets to make the decision about what is labeled as hunting (and not hunting) in our great state by writing the annual hunting regulation. Georgia has displayed enough foresight to allow its hunters to legally use infrared equipment on invasive species at night to help solve the problem first. We have been given a trusted opportunity which South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama and Florida hunters have not been extended. It seems you should direct your disapproval of night hunting with the GA DNR. 



olcowman said:


> I for one will point out that this is a paid service for the ag industry and in no way will i ever admit that it is in any form part of traditional hunting.



I don't recall anyone comparing thermal hog control to traditional hunting. It is like comparing archery to muzzle loading or dogging to rifle hunting. We are all hunters and should be supporting each other. Why is it necessary to draw lines of morality between hunters without any firsthand knowledge of our methods?

How about being part of the solution instead of trying to point out the differences and drive a wedge between traditional hunting and night hunting? The GA DNR has already decided which hunting methods are legal in our state. Georgia hunters need to use every legal hunting and trapping method available to work together and help our farmers with feral hog crop damage problems. 



olcowman said:


> All Jager hears is the "ka-ching" of a cash register and his motives are clear.



You actually believe the only way to protect farmers is to perform these services for free. Do you feel the same way about the Soldiers, fire fighters and police officers protecting your community? Using your logic, these professionals should perform their services for free if they genuinely care about their community. 

You might have a valid point if I charged a fee to the farmers or the state/local government. But my services do not cost the taxpayers or the farming community a penny, unlike the USDA Wildlife Services. Prices to hunters are set by supply and demand, just like any other business model. It is the backbone of a market economy.



olcowman said:


> Is this going to be seen as a great idea by the antis when one of these tapes reaches their hands?



I’m not worried at all about the animal rights groups because most of them understand feral hogs are an invasive species and are not considered wildlife or game animals in most states. I’m more worried about hunters who put their own moral spin on it without any hands-on experience. I’m more worried about hunters who don’t understand their role as management tools and try applying the same rules to feral hogs as they do to legal game species like deer and elk.

---JAGER


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm going out to check a heifer one more time then going to bed. Why don't you address all the real issues I pointed out and quit harping on the same old stuff. You've lost 100% of your credibility by being dishonest. I am sorry if I had anything to do with you returning here for more of your "jagerwisdom". That is the only thing I'll ever apologize to you and your little pals for. Did you expect to be able to just come on here and make anything up and have people believe it. Why do you keep doing it Jager? Why? Why?

Why did I invoke your name and make you come back on here? Why? Why?

Why does jager keep making stuff up and "setting the record straight" with me? Why? Why?

Your associate has offered me a free trip with ya'll to slaughter hogs jager style, I don't much care for the business side of it, but it would be a hoot to see you! You can show me all your medals and endorsements while I drink in the whole Jager karma. Who knows I might come back on here all brainwashed or something and agreeing with all the stuff you dream up and post?

I doubt it, but who knows. When are we going!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 3, 2009)

olcowman said:


> How does your alledged participation in a meeting in New York tie into you slaughtering hogs for farmers?



The Wildlife Damage Management Conference is the national forum for the wildlife control industry (Federal, state and private) to discuss national wildlife damage management topics. The US Department of Agriculture (USDA) Wildlife Services (WS) is tasked with the mission of dealing with the national feral hog problem. You might find it hard to believe that my company actually trains the USDA WS and US Fish & Wildlife Service to perform thermal wildlife control across the United States. Our high volume hog control numbers in Georgia for the past three years has been the proving grounds for these methods and the technology. I know, this statement probably isn't true either since you didn't read it on the USDA website.



olcowman said:


> If that is the case then why when I go to the confernece's web pages is there NOT ONE single word mentioned about feral swine?



I'm not the Public Affairs Officer for the USDA Animal Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) or WS and I don't control their website content. Why don't you contact Bill Clay, the Deputy Administrator of USDA WS if you are so well connected and ask him yourself. If you really want to get a flavor of the national hog problem, why not attend the 2010 International Wild Hog Conference http://www.wildpigconference.com/index.asp next April in Florida. All the key players will be there. Be careful as I'll be a guest speaker. This international conference might be full of "jagerwisdom" and propaganda which will be spreading to Australia, New Zealand, the United Kingdom and Germany.



olcowman said:


> Why is the usda concerned about airports?



You have got to be kidding me. The US Airways plane crash into the Hudson River with 155 people on board after striking a few geese upon takeoff from New York's LaGuardia Airport doesn't ring a bell to you. Who do you think is responsible for these human-wildlife conflicts? The USDA Wildlife Services!! But I suppose since you didn't read it on the USDA website, a national bird problem at airports doesn't really exist either. You might want to ask Bill Clay about this topic also while you have him on the phone.



olcowman said:


> How about your less than favorable comments made about both gun and dog hunters on your web site in order to sale your little business?



Our website actually states, "The most effective methods of controlling wild hog populations is a combination of tactical night hunting, trapping, hunting with dogs and day hunting with a radio frequency (RF) tracking system." 

Not sure how you consider this statement derogatory, but thanks for bringing it up. Now everyone can view our website content for themselves. You are doing a really good job of promoting us. We appreciate it.



olcowman said:


> You put yourself a panel of farmers together and set the time and the place.



No problem. How about Tuesday night, November 3rd at the Ben Hill County Agriculture Pavillion in Fitzgerald. The Georgia Young Farmer Association advisors have already invited a group of farmers from Ben Hill and Irwin counties who are experiencing crop damage from feral hogs. I'll be there as the guest speaker. 

Could this be part of the state's long term plan for feral swine control? Guess what? The state doesn't have to pay for it because we have proven Georgia hunters can solve the problem without involving the USDA. Maybe you prefer we wait until the Georgia problem gets as big as Texas before we begin? Then we can waste some of our tax dollars on aerial gunning and pay for the USDA to perform thermal hog control. 

In fairness, you already stated hogs cause crop damage for some farmers and they should be controlled. So the bottom line to all our debate is now centered below.



olcowman said:


> I guess that just leaves the subject of how your money making scheme is relevent to hunting.



This is a no-brainer my friend. Hunters contribute $30 billion to the U.S. economy each year. So we need to know... Do you have a problem with all outfitters? Or just the ones who operate at night? Since you obviously have higher morals than the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, why don't you continue this debate with them? We are following the letter of the law.

Until the Department of Natural Resources changes the Georgia hunting regulation, we will continue to help the farming community by outfitting hog hunts at night using our thermal hog control methods. It is 100% legal and a very effective means of controlling feral hog populations. There is no difference between our hunting business profits and any other outfitter in the United States.

---JAGER


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 3, 2009)

Why can't we all just get along.  Everyone is selling hunts now a days across the country.  Its a business and I'd rather see someone making money this way than trying to car jack me at a stop sign and force me to shoot him with one of my pistols, way too much paperwork involved.  If these guys are making an honest living and helping out farmers at the same time, let em be then.  If I could afford this hunting expo, I'd be all over it but I'm just a soldier in the Army here in Ft Stewart so I'll have to settle for a hog every now and again .


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's another piece of info, FT Benning, GA has placed a bounty on hogs tails.  It started at $40.00 per hog tail, then too many bounty hunters came in and the price on the hogs heads were dropped to $15.00 per tail.  Is this wrong and un-ethical, placing a bounty on a poor, tasty, little piggys head?  If you think so than take it up with the federal Government.  I think this just proves how much of a problem these tasty little piggys can become because the government is real quick to take your money, but it usally takes a while for them to give you money.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2009)

Why are you still preaching the same old junk at me? I never ever questioned your methods or the need for your business. You pick out snippets of a post that you can comfortable offer somewhat of a rebuttle to and run with it. Lets focus on the points that originally started this spat. I have always firmly stated my original reservations concerning your venture was the factthat you are determined to call it a hunting business no matter the consequences to everyone else here or what kind of light you cast us in. Your proud of what you do, well thats great, but many of us was raised with some different ideals and principals than you. I know I just kicked that complex of yours about me thinking I'm better than you but trust me I don't think that at all.

Now I might be a lot more honest than you and probably more ethical obviously. I'm not the one on here bragging about all my conferences, and speaking engagements and rubbing elbows with state agencies. The worst part about all this is that you don't check out, and you keep ignoring the fact that you can't validate any of your claims. Congrats on buying yourself a 20 minuting speaking engagement at the ONLY wild pig conference in the world, is this also the first one in the world? Why do you want me to call all these people and verify this information? Your the one on here telling it? 

Lets just cut the rope right here before I get banned for being disgusted with you still trying to sell a commercial hog slaughter business on a hunting/fishing forum. I hope you keep killing bunches of hogs, and speaking to 4H groups and whatever else you want to do. I hope you keep telling big stories and meeting with real important people. I am not on here to impress nobody as I don't have a non-hunting business I am trying to ram down some hunter's throats and I would pick someone a lot more equipped if all I wanted to do was argue about something. I made one statement, oh how long ago, and you turned it into this drawn out personal attack. I am so sorry I brought your name up when I stumbled on little buddy's post. If I knew that it would bring you back on me with same old sorry, petty responses you wore out last time I would have ripped my hands of at the elbows to keep from posting on here! 

I apologize and i will not mention your name again on a post by accident. If people don't see you for what you really are then I am wasting my time and the sport of hunting is doomed already. I don't even know why it gets me so riled, folks like you have been pouring thru this state since Sherman marched thru and tried to burn it to the ground. And it's always the same old dog and pony show.... "we been doing it wrong all these years", "you know more about it than we do", "let me show you how you need to do it", Does that sound familiar? Well good luck and I realize you need every hit you can get to expose your business to more and more of your potential "clients" and I can't morally be a party to that. I feel dirty and remorseful just for accidentally resurrecting you this time. Lord knows how I would handle doing it a second time. So long Rod and just let it die I never understood why you concentrated on me so intensly. Is because I just didn't throw my hands up and say it aint worth it like so many have? Did you feel like you needed my blessing or something to be a "real" hunter. I really hope you help some farmers somewhere and you deal with them honestly and fairly. I've been in their shoes as far as a financial crisis is concerned and the last thing they need is a shyster trying to pull one over on them. I don't know how you deal with the farmers out there, I only know what I see here on the forums and some other places where you have tried to sell your bill of goods. I reckon it makes you feel good to try and find some sort of perversity or inapropriate comment in my responses to your posts here, but I don't take this personal by no means. You don't have the ability to effect my reputation or standing within my community, on the other hand you seem to be in need of some p.r. promotion. Fabricating endorsements and associations will always catch up to you as this state's rural communities and residents are connected thru tradition, faith and ethics. It is a lot tighter knit community than one would think and if you are going to be succesful you may wish to be a little more attentive to the sensitive areas and more tolerant of the priorities of the people you are trying to win over?  Good luck and I am moving on and letting you have this thread. Please bring my name up any time you wish cause I'm thinking about running for some kind of political office one day! The exposure will do me good. LOL


----------



## redlevel (Nov 3, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> you sound as though you are trying to convince everyone what a good deed you are doing by going around killing all the game you can with the thermal image . . . . . . . i would not think it to be morraly correct.




Hogs are not game animals, so that won't fly. 

Is it morally correct to swat flies, treat for termites, catch rats, or spray for roaches?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 3, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Lord watch out you'll end up on his hit list. You are right as is a lot of folks who have a problem with him trying to lump this in as a legitimate element of traditional hunting. I have never seen one shread of evidence of any of the credentials and endorsements he posts. I can't argue this type of service is needed in certain areas from time to time. Just call it a service to the ag industry or hog control then.
> 
> Ask yourselves why would he insist on calling it hunting when it is more aligned with the agriculture industry? What kind of help is he proposing to hunters? (helping us to buy a ten thousand dollar night scope?) In what way would hunting be benefitted by having an association with the wholesale, un-mitigated, video taped slaughter of squealing boars, sows and little pigs as they are randomly blowed to pieces by people with various levels of skill in handling a firearm? Is this going to be seen as a great idea by the antis when one of these tapes reaches their hands? I for one will point out that this is a paid service for the ag industry and in no way will i ever admit that it is in any form part of traditional hunting.
> 
> Their is only one reason for Jager to even keep beating this dead horse. It is all about money. You can sell a hog "hunting" trip a lot easier than a hog "eradacation" trip. Dollars and cents boys and girls. How much is your integrity worth? Will you potentially jeopardize the centuries old traditions of hunting by selling them off to some carpetbagger trying to make a buck at your expense? This is not about dividing the factions of  the hunting community, it is about uniting and protecting them as one voice. Someone please give me at least one good reason or a potentially positive outcome for the hunters to endorse this business venture of Jager's. Just one? It's a business, an important tool for the agriculture industry to eradicate and control feral swine populations by utilizing the latest in technological night vision equipment to terminate as many individuals as possible and as quick as possible. Does anyone hear anything about hunting in that? All Jager hears is the "ka-ching" of a cash register and his motives are clear. Ya'll don't really think he retired from the army and spent all this money on scopes and ads just to help us poor old hunters out do you?




Well the only traditional hunting I know of is in the traditional bow if we are gonna get into "traditional huting". As technology increases so does hunting techniques. I say good job for what your doing. Hogs are a problem in some areas and I am sure if I had a farm that hogs were destroying I would call him up. Yall stop hating cause yall didnt do it first.

I want to go Jager!! I for one am some what familiar with the optics being just getting medically discharged from the Army as an Infantryman. I wish I could afford some myself. Good Luck with what you do...and take me please..


----------



## hevishot (Nov 3, 2009)

Olcowman, Jager continues to hand you your rear end on a cyber platter and you keep on nipping at his heals like a pesky little chiwawa....


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, What they said!


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Luck to you ArmyTaco.  I was in the Infantry a while back at Ft Drum NY.  My body was starting to break down so I reclassed to an Air traffic Controller.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought this was a HOG HUNTING forum.  Jager, what you are doing is not hunting, bottom line.  This thread should be removed.  This is not hunting, this is gooberment work.


----------



## dog1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Hog control*

Jager.

Your are doing good, wish I could hunt with you one day!  Hogs are a problem, lets work on them.  Should you ever want to come to my hunting areas, let me know.   

As I said, I'm jealous, I can't afford the night vision scopes you use, if I could, I could do more damage on the hog population. 

Hang in There,

dog1


----------



## dog1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Hog hunting*

Jager,  

Don't let them bother you, they don't understand!

I have taken many a hog in my truck headligts?,  but that we did.  I have ridden many a mile checking farm land that farmers asked me to eradicate the hogs.  The ones' that critisize you, have no clue what the hogs are doing to crops.

Should you ever want to come to Wilcox County, Ga to hunt hogs, just pm me.

dog1


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2009)

It should not be in this forum.  It is not hunting.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 3, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I thought this was a HOG HUNTING forum.  Jager, what you are doing is not hunting, bottom line.  This thread should be removed.  This is not hunting, this is government work.



govt work??...I'd say its free enterprise and a service to farmers...


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, I meant gooberment.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 3, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I thought this was a HOG HUNTING forum.  Jager, what you are doing is not hunting, bottom line.  This thread should be removed.  This is not hunting, this is gooberment work.



When it comes to that, there shouldn't even be a HOG HUNTING forum, because hogs are not game animals.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2009)

redlevel said:


> When it comes to that, there shouldn't even be a HOG HUNTING forum, because hogs are not game animals.



That's certainly something to consider and think on awhile, especially with all the childish squabbling that goes on in here.


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jager, great posts and great ideas.  even though feral hog hunting is regulated by the state DNR, i refuse to recognize a feral animal as a game animal.  however, your service is obviously needed and you have a great opportunity to make a little money while helping regulate the population of a non-native, non-game species.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 4, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> This is not hunting, this is government work.



You would be correct if the target species was a legal game animal, such as a deer or bear, being eliminated by a Federal employee using a removal method which was not legally extended to the general hunting public. 

However, you are mistaken because it refers to a legal removal method of an invasive species (feral hog or coyote) which has been extended to every Georgia hunter by our state hunting regulation.

Do you understand the difference? Or are you merely stating your displeasure with the Georgia Department of Natural Resources for writing the hunting regulation?

---JAGER


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 4, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> It should not be in this forum.  It is not hunting.



It involves scouting, spotting,stalking, using the wind and being quiet... I thought hunting had most of those things? You just do them in the dark with thermal hunting. Hows that make it NOT hunting? LOL

Is it because Jager kills SO many? Well, he's a freak o nature with a gun, best shot I've ever seen in person. Your average shooter would get 1/4 as many on the ground as him, IF THAT many. He makes it LOOK easy, trust me, it's not.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jager not putin you down or any thing but howhard is it to have a night vision scope and get 300 400+ yds away from a hog then blow it down  i think we need to take you dog hunting when you have to work alittle to get your trophy.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

If  you try  hard  enough  you  can justfy just  about  anything  but  that  still  does  not  make  it  right.     Just  so  you  will  know  i am  not  threatened  by  any  thing  you  do  or  dont  do.  I find  it  humerous  that  you  seem  to  be  conserned  that  everyone  think  highly  of  what  you  are  doing  to  our  natural  resources.  {i  dont}


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

you sure put forth alot of efort explaining or defending hog  eradication  or  profit ,not sure which .  if its profit, you could probaly buy a nice pack of dogs for the cost of one thermal image rifle .then you could still run your hog hunts for profit, and help the farmers that so desperately need you,and you would not have to eradicate the hogs from a given area inorder to stop the crop damage.                         THEN  YOU  COULD  ADVERTISE  HOG  HUNTS  AND IT BE  THE  TRUTH.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> If  you try  hard  enough  you  can justfy just  about  anything  but  that  still  does  not  make  it  right.     Just  so  you  will  know  i am  not  threatened  by  any  thing  you  do  or  dont  do.  I find  it  humerous  that  you  seem  to  be  conserned  that  everyone  think  highly  of  what  you  are  doing  to  our  natural  resources.  {i  dont}



You are correct about justifying anything if you try hard enough.  Just go over to the trespasser thread and see how all them ol' boys are justifying trespassing.

Jager is rendering a great service to every farmer, hunter, fisherman, and just plain old nature lover by ridding us of one of the most destructive pests ever turned loose (literally) on the landscape.   Any wildlife manager will tell you that feral hogs are detrimental to every game species in the Georgia woods.  The irony is that this pest was put here by so-called "sportsmen,"  and that some of them continue to perpetuate the problem.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 4, 2009)

Go to the tread " different kinds of hogs " they are bragging about turning Russian hogs out to hunt, to mix with the local hogs in Florida. These are " hunters" doing this. Same thing happens here in Georgia, they just stopped posting about it.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 4, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Go to the tread " different kinds of hogs " they are bragging about turning Russian hogs out to hunt, to mix with the local hogs in Florida. These are " hunters" doing this. Same thing happens here in Georgia, they just stopped posting about it.



Exactly!  That's why they are here now!  The big problem here is people consider hogs a game animal, and they aren't.  They are an invasive species that is here because they were turned loose, and now they have to be dealt with.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 4, 2009)

hoghunter102 said:


> I think we need to take you dog hunting when you have to work a little to get your trophy.



We hog hunt with dogs also. There are certain times of the annual crop cycle when dogs are more effective than a rifle at night. We always use the method most effective for the farmer at the time.

Obviously, you have not experienced our method first hand or you would realize how difficult it is to be effective.  Anyone can kill a single hog from 200 yards at night, but it takes an experienced shooter to be proficient at multiple running targets with a rifle and night optics.

How many times have you turned out on eight hogs feeding in a peanut field and caught all eight? The norm is one or two with trained dogs. The norm with a rifle at night is one or two also with inexperienced shooters. When you put trained markmen behind the rifle, the norm increases to six or eight.

This isn't a contest for us. We are giving the farmer a much needed solution to their crop damage problem. It would be hard for you to understand since you are probably not located in an agricultural area.

---JAGER


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah buddy or bigredwon ur dang right we are u no why becaues we dont want a dang x GI JOE comeing in and killing ower hobbies because he can afored a night vision scope . we love hog hunting with ower dogs it beautiful to watch them hunt u should try it some time and russian boars r awsome to hunt. thats why bud  and hes talkin bout leting them loose i florida and no theres been hog around sense the 60 & 70s the the GI JOES came and there just now getting populated agin.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 4, 2009)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah buddy or bigredwon ur dang right we are u no why becaues we dont want a dang x GI JOE comeing in and killing ower hobbies because he can afored a night vision scope . we love hog hunting with ower dogs it beautiful to watch them hunt u should try it some time and russian boars r awsome to hunt. thats why bud  and hes talkin bout leting them loose i florida and no theres been hog around sense the 60 & 70s the the GI JOES came and there just now getting populated agin.



huh?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 4, 2009)

ok but it just killes me seen u guys load up a truck go out there for about 2 or 3 hrs and come back with 7 out of nine  when we do it for fun and the meat helps use and ower faimlys eat because of how the econimy is and your killing them eight at a time dang iam sorry but thats just trying to exterminate them


----------



## hevishot (Nov 4, 2009)

hoghunter102 said:


> ok but it just killes me seen u guys load up a truck go out there for about 2 or 3 hrs and come back with 7 out of nine  when we do it for fun and the meat helps use and ower faimlys eat because of how the econimy is and your killing them ate at a time dang iam sorry but thats just trying to exterminate them



weyar sposd to caur more about u n the econamy than we shud the American Farmer who grows our food, provides jobs and is an active participant in one of America's most important industries as well as a productive member of society......


----------



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

hevishot said:


> huh?



You don't reckon ol' hh102 done been at the sauce tonight, do you?  His post from early this morning was almost coherent.   I believe that Milwaukee's Best, or whatever his brand is, is doing the typing tonight.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 4, 2009)

sometimes it jest hapuns thata way, red..


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 4, 2009)

yep iam a high schooler have a cell phone use to txtin my bad iam not a freaking english teacher its a dang hunting mess board any ways who cares how bad i tipe or if iam a expert is long as u understand me then hush man dang


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2009)

hoghunter102 said:


> yep iam a high schooler have a cell phone use to txtin my bad iam not a freaking english teacher its a dang hunting mess board any ways who cares how bad i tipe or if iam a expert is long as u understand me then hush man dang



It shows your intelligence or lack thereof


----------



## JohnE (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to say Jager, your way of killing hogs probably is the most effective for where you are at, in wide open farm country. But you will never be able to do better than dogs anywhere else. It will never work in river bottoms, clearcuts, swamps, marshes or anywhere else you cant see 500 yards in front of you


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You are correct about justifying anything if you try hard enough.  Just go over to the trespasser thread and see how all them ol' boys are justifying trespassing.
> 
> Jager is rendering a great service to every farmer, hunter, fisherman, and just plain old nature lover by ridding us of one of the most destructive pests ever turned loose (literally) on the landscape.   Any wildlife manager will tell you that feral hogs are detrimental to every game species in the Georgia woods.  The irony is that this pest was put here by so-called "sportsmen,"  and that some of them continue to perpetuate the problem.


what  has  trespassing  to  do  with  the  discussion ,unless  maybe  i  accedently  posted  on  the  wrong  thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2009)

Hoghunter 102, you have a PM you had best read.


----------



## jkade72 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jager....you are the man. I love them youtube videos!! I think what you are doing is great. If I had a scope like that I would come pay to hunt in a New York Min..


----------



## JAGER (Nov 4, 2009)

JohnE said:


> Jager, your way of killing hogs probably is the most effective for where you are at, in wide open farm country. But you will never be able to do better than dogs anywhere else. It will never work in river bottoms, clearcuts, swamps, marshes or anywhere else you can't see 500 yards in front of you



Yes sir, I concur with your statement. It is why we promote all methods of hunting and trapping to reduce feral hog populations.

---JAGER


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 4, 2009)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah buddy or bigredwon ur dang right we are u no why becaues we dont want a dang x GI JOE comeing in and killing ower hobbies because he can afored a night vision scope . we love hog hunting with ower dogs it beautiful to watch them hunt u should try it some time and russian boars r awsome to hunt. thats why bud  and hes talkin bout leting them loose i florida and no theres been hog around sense the 60 & 70s the the GI JOES came and there just now getting populated agin.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 5, 2009)

> I have to say Jager, your way of killing hogs probably is the most effective for where you are at, in wide open farm country. But you will never be able to do better than dogs anywhere else. It will never work in river bottoms, clearcuts, swamps, marshes or anywhere else you cant see 500 yards in front of you



Man I have been missing the ping contest, but from this post, I agree!
 BUT IMHO, if the hogs stayed there, then the Jager Pro, probably would not be after them anyway.  Every video I have seen of Jager's (LOVE THEM BTW), I see them big ole Sprinkler systems in the background..........looks like the pigs he's shootin are usually in someone Garden.


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just can't figure out why the heck the state of GA considers hogs a "small game" animal where almost everywhere else considers them to be "big game" animals.  You can only use a rifle during rifle deer season on the hogs.  I think if you could use rifle year round on hogs, more people would hunt them. And the 426 lb boar I shot with my trusty marlin 30.30 didn't look like he was a "small game" animal, he was real big and mean looking


----------



## redlevel (Nov 5, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> I just can't figure out why the heck the state of GA considers hogs a "small game" animal where almost everywhere else considers them to be "big game" animals.  You can only use a rifle during rifle deer season on the hogs.  I think if you could use rifle year round on hogs, more people would hunt them. And the 426 lb boar I shot with my trusty marlin 30.30 didn't look like he was a "small game" animal, he was real big and mean looking



Georgia doesn't consider hogs as game animals at all.  They are "free ranging, exotic animals and may be taken on private lands at any time of the year, by any legal means with no bag limits."   While hunting over bait, or from a vehicle is illegal, landowners can get permission to dispose of the vermin in this manner.

 I believe the firearms restrictions you speak of apply to WMA hunting.  

Anyone who refers to feral hogs as game animals (large or small)  is just RONG.

Feral hogs ARE NOT game animals.  They are pests, and the only "management" practices should be aimed at their eradication.


Just for some of you who seem to have forgotten, here is what the State of Georgia says about feral hogs.

* It is illegal to stock, move or release any hogs that are not from disease-free 
herds or individually tested. 
* Feral hogs carry serious diseases that are transmissible to people and domestic 
animals. 
* Feral hogs are non-native invasive pests that compete directly for food and 
cover with many species of wildlife including deer, wild turkey and quail. 
* Hogs can damage habitats resulting in the elimination of rare or endangered 
plants and animals. 
* Hogs can destroy agricultural crops, including food plots for deer and turkey. 
* Hog damage can be controlled by shooting, trapping or through the use of 
exclusion fencing. 
* There is no closed season and no limit on hogs on private land. Hunting over 
bait, from a vehicle or at night with a light over 6 volts is prohibited.  A 
hunting license is required for all resident hunters 16 years or older (except 
on land owned by them or their immediate family residing in the same 
household). 
* Commercial agriculture properties (three or more acres) experiencing hog 
damage may qualify for a special hog removal permit.  This permit allows 
property owners (or those designated by property owners) to shoot from a 
vehicle, use a 12-volt light and/or shoot hogs in the vicinity of baited hog 
traps.  Contact a WRD Regional Game Management Office for assistance. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/assets/documents/Feral Hogs in Georgia.pdf


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> I just can't figure out why the heck the state of GA considers hogs a "small game" animal where almost everywhere else considers them to be "big game" animals.  You can only use a rifle during rifle deer season on the hogs.  I think if you could use rifle year round on hogs, more people would hunt them. And the 426 lb boar I shot with my trusty marlin 30.30 didn't look like he was a "small game" animal, he was real big and mean looking



Weapon restrictions for hogs only pertain to WMA,s NF, etc.
I.E. During small game season on a WMA, you may take a hog using small game weapons; (22LR, 22mag, Shotgun, Black Powder, Stick and String).
On private land, no season, no weapons restrictions.
Hogs are not considered small game.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> you could probaly buy a nice pack of dogs for the cost of one thermal image rifle and then you would not have to eradicate the hogs from a given area in order to stop the crop damage.



Let's think this through. You catch one hog so the other nine hogs in the group travel to an adjacent farm to cause more crop damage. Does this method really solve the farmer's problem? No. 

We prefer to kill all 10 hogs on the first night. Then we know the immediate problem is solved and we don't have to waste any gas coming back a dozen times. Which result do you think the farmers prefer? 

Do you realize your conservation logic is why the GA DNR changed our hunting regulation to allow thermal hog control? You are part of the very problem you are complaining about.

---JAGER


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok i ant trying to bad mouth any body i like to shoot one at night to with a night vision camera but dont have 1000 dollars but iam outa this this board is like a buntch of babyswell sertan people not every body there a few none winers


----------

